# Overclocking P4 in a Dell



## nonom (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Pentium 4 2.66 Ghz that I would like to beef up a little. Normally, I know how to do this through the BIOS, however I have a Dell, and therefore the motherboard has limited options. (btw, I'll never buy a name brand computer again) Assume cooling is not an issue, and thanks for any help!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cant overclock a dell system they are designed not to overclock ...............


----------



## nonom (Aug 26, 2008)

So there's no possible way to overclock?


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

There are no utilities in a prebuilt system to overclock a stock cpu. Unfortunately they make those systems so that you would have to buy a new system to upgrade.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I had a P3500 Mhz Proc from Dell that I had bought in 2000 and I retired it last October when I built my new rig. This thing had a 20 gig hard drive, 256 Mhz of memory and an ATI Rage 128 Pro graphics card at 16mb. I think it may have carried an Intel Mobo but I couldn't tell you which one. As for the Overclock on the Stock Dell CPU well I can't see that working.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Dell's target audience is a bargain $$$ package conscienious group ........ these machines are not built for performance, they are built for stability and economy ......... the minute you say overclocking ............ you have to get out of the Dell "station wagon" and start thinking about finding a Dodge "Vipre"


----------



## nonom (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with you there. 5 years of hard use and never a hard drive failure or any other problem that I couldn't fix by jiggling some wires. However, I have heard of a program called power strip, any thoughts on it?


----------

